# silicone off gas?



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

I am wondering how long it takes for this silicone to off gas and when it will be safe for my frogs? The reason I am asking is that I can still smell silicone in the tank after a week of it being planted.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*depends...*

There are a lot of factors that go into this. 

1. How thick the silicone is
2. type you used
3. ventilation
4. how humid
5. temp....
...
...
and on. 

Personally, I noticed when I used the higher grade os sealant, it took longer to cure. It has been my experience that the black gives off more fumes. 

I usually let any tank sit until I can't smell the 'off gases' before I begin planting or even consider adding frogs. 

I would take the lid off and let it sit in a well ventilated room and check on it every couple of days until the smell is gone.

Melis


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Agreed. When i did my tank, i used really thick silicone and it took it about a week to air out before i planted it.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

so I should not have planted the following day! the extra humidity will extend the off gas length. I put it out side in the sun, hope this helps.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*the sun...*

If you put it out in the sun, take your plants out. Otherwise, they will get destroyed.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Just be careful, usually the silicone for doors and windows have mildew resistant chemicals in it. It should say on the container if it is mildew resistant.
Just a thought.
Rhonda


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*opposite is true...*

Rhonda, 

I think you have it backwards. The kitchen & batch have the added fungicide to prevent mildew while the one for doors and windows do not. I guess this could vary from brand to brand. 

Only reason I know, is I used the wrong stuff and had to redo a bunch of tanks. 

Melis


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I keep 3 baby turtles, and when doing my research in building them a tank i was told repeatedly NOT to use GE Silicone II. This stuff has the mildew and mold inhibitors and is poisonous to turtles. I can imagine that if it is poisonous to turtles, it would be even worse for darts. However, darts aren't in the water 75% of their lives like turtles so i'm sure that the effects on them would be less. 

Either way, i only use the GE Silicone I, as i know that is the same stuff that all-glass and perfecto sell as "aquarium sealent". 

Better safe then sorry in my opinion.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

"GE Silicone I".....is this for windows , floors ect. What else will it say on the tube? 
Thanks
Greg


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what else it would say on the tube  I just look for "GE Silicone I" and "Clear".


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

See...... now...... ouch!

I used GE silicone II on my dart viv. I asked on this forum if it was safe and I was told yes. I'v just moved my Oelemari tincs into that tank and now you have me all worried again.

Not much I can do now, just hope you are wrong I guess


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Melissa is correct. I had it backwards, sorry  
This is what it says on their web site for GE Silicone II

*Silicones: GE Silicone II
GE Silicone II combines the convenience of indoor or outdoor use with the benefits of nearly limitless applications in and around your home. Silicone II is available in easy-to-hold tubes or cartridges. 
Applications 

Window & Door 
Blacktop & Roof 
Kitchen & Bath 
Gutter & Flashing 
Concrete & Masonry 
Aluminum & Metal 
Gasket & Seal 
Features 
Indoor & outdoor use 
Watertight 
Excellent adhesion 
Low odor 
Color variety 
Weather-resistant 
:arrow: Mildew-resistant (Kitchen & Bath only) *

I never like to take any chances, I know, no guts  but I just use 
_DAP Aquarium Sealant 100% Silicone_ Totally and completely for tanks. I get it for 3 dollars and some change at Home Depot. You can never be to safe, right?

Thanks Melissa for turning me around, I never know if I am coming or going :? 

Again, sorry for the scare  

Bad Rhonda, Bad Bad Rhonda


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I use Dap and it say on the tube "food safe" I think Ge might too.
Mark W.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

the tube o GE silicone II that I looked at said that it "wasnt for use in aquariums" so that had me worried. But it seems like alot of people use this and you dont hear about whole tanks just droping dead from the stuff so I dont know. I want to try the silicone method soon for a tank i have planded with a drip wall and Ide rather not spend almost 4 each on all those little tubes of aquarium silicone. Someone really needs to figure this out.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*GE II for doors and windows is fine*

GE II for doors and windows is fine. I use the exact type as in the picture, and have had no issues. Like Melissa said the bath ones have the Mildew-resistant stuff in them.

GE II claims to be much stonger than standard silicone. I will say booth are strong, but hard to tell if GE II is stronger. I have used GE II on half of my custom tanks, with no issues, leaks, or problems with the frogs.

On Frognet awhile back they have a big discussion about this very topic and someone actuall called GE, and they said it was non-toxic after it had cured.

I do also agree the black smells much worse than the clear. I had to walk out of my room a number of times when I built one tank that I put the black silicon all over the back.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

The one for windows and doors is the one that said "Not for use in aquariums" But that could also be for other reasons. It might have nothing do to with it being toxic or having fungacides in it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I used #2 because it was the same silicone they used in this guide from black jungle. http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html. I assume they know what they are doing, and there are no fugisides listed on the tube.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I think the "not safe for aquariums" means it can't hold up to water pressure at the seams.I may be wrong but that is how I take it.
Mark W.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Which seems strange since it claims to be multiple times stronger then normal silicon...



Mark Wilson said:


> I think the "not safe for aquariums" means it can't hold up to water pressure at the seams.I may be wrong but that is how I take it.
> Mark W.


----------

